# Fender Champion 100



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Over the last few years we've seen the Fender Frontman series disappearing from the Fender line. Now we know why. They are being replaced by the "Champion" series. The "Champion" series is basically the same as the Frontman series but with built in effects. Here is the newest "Champion" offering, the Champion 100.



[FONT=open_sansregular]Simple to use and versatile enough for any style of guitar playing, there's a Champion amp that's right for you whether you’re looking for your first practice amp or affordable stage gear. The 100-watt, dual-channel Champion 100 features two 12" Special Design speakers, with great amp voices and effects that make it easy to dial up just the right sound—from jazz to country, blues to metal and more.[/FONT]

Available from MF for $250.00

http://www.fender.com/en-CA/series/champion/champion-100-120v/


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That's a really decent price. Could it keep up with a lighthanded drummer?


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

I've had a Frontman 100 as my first amp... yes it could keep up with a light handed drummer, but it doesn't sound really good. But for the price, it's an ok amp.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

julienpier said:


> I've had a Frontman 100 as my first amp... yes it could keep up with a light handed drummer, but it doesn't sound really good. But for the price, it's an ok amp.


I wonder what you mean by it not sounding "good". I wonder if this new model with the effects would give you the sound(s) you're looking for.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

at only $250 you could almost afford to throw the solid state amp chassis away, keep the cabinet & speakers to put a tube amp (AB763ish) chassis in. 

or Sell the new bare SS chassis on eBay for $100 to recoupe some costs.........Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Often wonder if building a $250 dollar 100 watt amp is a good business move. Would not be much margine and they lose out on selling something a little more expensive and profitable.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

deadear said:


> Often wonder if building a $250 dollar 100 watt amp is a good business move. Would not be much margine and they lose out on selling something a little more expensive and profitable.


It has it's place the world. Entry level. 100 watts and 2x12's for $250? That's every teenagers dream amp when his daddy isn't rich enough to buy him that Messa quadrupple rectifier! 

I've got an old princeton 112 (SS amp, 65 watts) that I grab for when I'm jam'n at friends houses. It loud, it's light, and I couldn't care less if it fell off the back of the truck and skidded down the road on it's face. That's what those amps are for.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> It has it's place the world. Entry level. 100 watts and 2x12's for $250? That's every teenagers dream amp when his daddy isn't rich enough to buy him that Messa quadrupple rectifier!
> 
> I've got an old princeton 112 (SS amp, 65 watts) that I grab for when I'm jam'n at friends houses. It loud, it's light, and_* I couldn't care less if it fell off the back of the truck*_ and skidded down the road on it's face. That's what those amps are for.


So, the question is, would you still buy it if you didn't own a truck?:sFun_dancing:


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> I wonder what you mean by it not sounding "good". I wonder if this new model with the effects would give you the sound(s) you're looking for.


It sounded very harsh and unbalanced. I now have some really good amps so I don't think I will go back to beginner amps (there is nothing wrong with beginner amps).


----------

